# New to hobby



## fuzzlost (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello all

I'm new to the RC car hobby, actually looking to get started in it. I've played a little with the cox engine cars that have no RC controllers, the ones that just go straight until they run out of juice.

Anyways, I was wondering if you would help me get started? Where to look, what I need to race / play, things of that nature. What cars/controllers/servos/engines etc...

Thanks much!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't know of any comrehensive document, or web site that will tell you all that in a nutshell... This site here in my opion, is one of the best RC sites you'll find. 

YOu really should tell us a little more about what you intend to do... Off Road, on road, gas, or electric...

My intial advice is... leave the gas alone to start with, just cause it's noisey, messy, and a little harder to learn how to do it without messing something up along the way.

Electric, you'll need a Radio, Car/truck, batteries (a pack or two), and a charger. Minimum of $300 for a 10th scale vehicle. 10th scale is probably best, since they are most widely used, and 18th scale is kinda small to be driven in parking lots and things... Although there are some really cute 18th scale trucks out there, such as the RC18T made by Associated...


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

ive been buying my rc stuff off of www.towerhobbies.com for about 7 years.... 

i agree with dynomohum stick with electric for a while the people that i know that started in electric got out of it. i run mostly electric i run one nitro car and that is my tmaxx but i choose electric over nitro anyday


----------



## fuzzlost (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll probably go electric, it seems to have a better learning curve, and more places to race it. I'm thinking on-road, oval or road. What all do you need for a car? What goes into it all?


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

you might want to see if there are any tracks new you. if you go to www.rccaraction.com they have a listing of tracks. then you can determine if you might want to race or just play around. and go from there.


----------



## B4pimp (Sep 2, 2004)

you need a 1servo,1speed control,1motor,1batteries,1controler, and 1receiver.to get it to go.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

baih said:


> you might want to see if there are any tracks new you. You can also go to www.deccosoftware.com and click on "find information about your favorite r/c track here" and they have a nationwide listing of tracks by state. if you go to www.rccaraction.com they have a listing of tracks. then you can determine if you might want to race or just play around. and go from there.


 This is the best advice so far. See what tracks are near you and go for a visit. See what they are racing and if it looks like fun to you, most tracks do Oval/onroad usually on different days of the week and some tracks are off road. Find one that looks interesting to you and buy a car that most of the racers at that track are racing. You will find more help if you buy a popular car than if you buy a car that no one else is running. Good luck. Ralf 13


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Response to Fuzzlost*

You need a mentor, my friend. You can learn on your own; but it's a lot easier to be shown, that to be told. Where are you located? If you're anywhere near Virginia, we will help. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## fuzzlost (Feb 23, 2005)

Man am I outside of VA... Im in iowa, near cedar rapids. Anyone know of tracks around here, either electric or nitro or both?


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Go to the deccosoft site listed above and then scroll down to Iowa, Cedar Rapids, there is a track listed. Paved oval. Ralf 13


----------

